# صناعة الاوكسجين



## زهير موسى (17 يناير 2007)

اطلب معلومات كاملة او بحث عن انتاج الأوكسجين من الهواء


----------



## قمرهم كلهم (17 يناير 2007)

بكل سهولة ضواغط تسحب الهواء من الجو ويتمرر على مبرادات عالشان يتحول الى سائل نتيجة للضغط وبمساعدة من المبردات وبعدين ينرسل الى ابراج الفصل اللي بيكون فيها فصل الغازات الموجودة في الهواء على اساس درجة الغليان الى عدة غازات منها الاوكسجين وثاني اكسيد الكربون والهيدروجين والنيتروجين والارجون 
اتمنى اني قدرت افيدك ولو بالقليل


----------



## وليد يوسف (18 يناير 2007)

قمرهم كلهم قال:


> بكل سهولة ضواغط تسحب الهواء من الجو ويتمرر على مبرادات عالشان يتحول الى سائل نتيجة للضغط وبمساعدة من المبردات وبعدين ينرسل الى ابراج الفصل اللي بيكون فيها فصل الغازات الموجودة في الهواء على اساس درجة الغليان الى عدة غازات منها الاوكسجين وثاني اكسيد الكربون والهيدروجين والنيتروجين والارجون
> اتمنى اني قدرت افيدك ولو بالقليل



لست مختصا بالموضوع ولكن الا يفصل الهيدروجين عن الأوكسجين بواسطة الــ Electrolysis ??


----------



## قمرهم كلهم (20 يناير 2007)

صحيح ولاكن على حسب علمي ان Electrolysis تستخدم لفصل المواد السائلة وبطيئة التطاير مثلا تستخدم للحصول على الصوديوم هيبوكلورايت من ماء البحر بحسب المعادلة التالية 
H2O + NaCl --> NaOCl + H2
ولاكن في الحصول على الاوكسجين من الهواء لا اعتقد ان Electrolysis تستخدم وانما تستخدم بعض الطرق الخاصة للحصول على النقاوة العالية المطلوبة والله اعلم


----------



## namer nader (15 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تحية طيبة .. وبعد 
نحن بصدد اعداد دراسة جدوى مشروع لصناعة الاوكسجين عالي النقاوة (97.9%) وبحاجة الة معلومات اتمنى ان يساعدونا فيه بارك الله فيكم جميعا ومن هذة المعلومات هي . ( بارك الله فيكم )
1-كم مساحة الارض التي يمكن اقامة المشروع عليها 
2- اهم الاجهزة والمعدات المستخدمة في صناعة الاوكسجين التجاري الصالح للمستشفيات والمعامل الصناعية ( اعمال القطع واللحام )
والمسلك التكنولوجي ( مراحل التصنيع ) ادامكم الله 
واي معلومات اخرى تفيدنا ولكم كل التقدير والاحترام 
نمير نادر بغدادي


----------



## عثمان الراوي (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هناك طريقة ابسط لانتاج الاوكسجين وتسمى Pressure Swing Adsorption (PSA)
ولا تحتاج الا الى مادة امدصاص Zeolite
وتنتج هذه الطريقة الاوكسجين بتركيز 95%
وانا لدي الان اشراف على طالبة ماجستير حول هذه الطريقة وسنبدا قريبا انشاء الله
وتم تجربة هذه الطريقة وتطبيقها محليا في سوريا بصناعة محلية من قبل شركة بحبوح... ويمكن الاتصال بالشركة للحصول على المعمل كاملا بطاقات انتاجية مختلفة*​


----------



## رؤوف احمد سعيد (17 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
المساحه المطلوبة هي 70م*70م
المعدات هي ابراج تبريد - ضاغط هواء - وحدة فريون - مجففات - عمود الانفصال - ضاغط اوكسجين
بالاضافه الى الملحفات الخاصة بهذة المعدات


----------



## رؤوف احمد سعيد (17 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
انتاج الاوكسجين / الهواء الجوي يضغط عن طريق ضاغط الهواء الى اقل ضغط خدمة بعد ازالة الغبار والشوائب الموجودة في الهواء عن طريق فلاتر الهواء.
بعد ذلك يبرد الهواء المضغوط في وحدة الفريون الى درجة الصفر ومن ثم يرسل الى واحد او اثنين من ابراج المجففات وذلك لغرض ازالة co2 والرطوبة الموجوده في الهواء.
الهواء المضغوط الخالي من co2 والرطوبة ,والمجتويات الاخرى يسلم الى وحدة الحرارة المنخفضة ويبرد في مبادلات داقئة وباردة وذلك عن طريق تغيير درجات الحرارة.
بعد ذلك يرسل الى عمد الاننفصال ( عمود الضغط العالي) حيث يقصل الهواء الى غاز النتروجبن النقي عند القمه والسائل الغني بالاوكسجين عند الاسفل 
الاوكسجن الغاز يتم الحصول عليه من عمود الضغط الواطي لعمود الانفصال ويرسل الى ضاغط الاوكسجين كناتج


----------



## احمد مازن (11 يونيو 2009)

المساحه المطلوبه هى 80 * 75 متر مربع وانت محتاج لطاغطين وتربينه ووحده فريون للتبريد وعمود فصل وتربينه وخزنات ومجفف تكلف المبدئيه حوالى 4 مليون دولار


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (11 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز زهير اخوتي الاعزاء اتمنى الافادة في هذه المشاركة www.zshare.net/download/612438763c7f6677/


----------



## احمد االتميمي (27 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا اريد معلومات حول كل العمليات حول انتاج الاوكسجين


----------

